# Coloring Pills



## juiced13 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok guys i was wondering how you go about mixing the raw with the cellulose and the powdered food coloring.. I am wanting to know how i come up with a formula that will put the desired amount of mg in ea tablet.  

So any ideas on the amounts?

Lets say i am making 10mg Vit d tabs and i want them to come out red. How do i mix this for this to happen.  

THanks 

An IB i need you to message me about something else.. And if you know this i would buy you a prostatute LOL


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 16, 2013)

Lol  .how many dam pills or grams a raw are you askin about. More pills more cellulose more coloring.. buy premixed .its easier  lol..dummy.. 

10/80/10 is ratio if u got skills.


----------



## juiced13 (Nov 17, 2013)

IB> LOL you only one that knows anything about this stuff.. 10g of raw mixed at 50mg ea.. 

I gotta ck tomor but i think i got something for ya for the help let me ck tomor morning an message you back..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 17, 2013)

Each tablet is 10% raw / 80% disentegrants glidants( makes tab smooth when tamped,and binders / 10% of a compound which ensures disentigration ( dissolving in stomach).
I have seen tablets so hard when eatin they dont dissolve and u poop out.. its not easy. U didnt buy the hand press i hope..lol  
Pm me bak dammit i pm u a day ago. Shessh.. i like cash..lol

1 grams makes 20 (50mg) tabs  ..itz all math son no 2..


----------



## msc173 (May 6, 2014)

Iron check your pm I also have question about this


----------

